# Were going to canada end march



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello all, we have had a few threads on here about going back to Canada, we came back to Scotland in 2007 but nothing seems to be working out, so we are oing back to Canada, tickets have been booked and we fly out March 30th. Just wanted to wish you all the best and we will keep looking into the forum to see if we can give any advice or help, best of luck to you all that are thinking about the move.

Cheers


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

jen45 said:


> Hello all, we have had a few threads on here about going back to Canada, we came back to Scotland in 2007 but nothing seems to be working out, so we are oing back to Canada, tickets have been booked and we fly out March 30th. Just wanted to wish you all the best and we will keep looking into the forum to see if we can give any advice or help, best of luck to you all that are thinking about the move.
> 
> Cheers


Good luck on your travel to Canada....I wish I could join you lol! I am also having problems with finding work in my local area and I ready to relocate to a city (Leeds) but still having no luck. I have applied for like 10 jobs or so all on the internet since the turn of 2010. It is very depressing to find work when you have a combined degree in Computing with Business with limited work experience. It is very tough going trying to find work and employers won't even reply back to you.

At the moment I am studying a home distance learning course in IT Support Professional and Database Admin, which I should be completed at the end of the year. Once I've completed both of these courses I hope to have enough qualifications in IT, which will allow me to be more employable. IT is the career I want to pursue.

Anyhow I'm considering moving over to Canada in particular Vancouver next year if things don't pick up here. Do you know if Vancouver is a good place for IT jobs?

I haven't been to Vancouver but only Toronto....would you suggest going to Vancouver first to have a look around or just basically just go out there next year instead?

Any information Jen will be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Good luck on your travel to Canada....I wish I could join you lol! I am also having problems with finding work in my local area and I ready to relocate to a city (Leeds) but still having no luck. I have applied for like 10 jobs or so all on the internet since the turn of 2010. It is very depressing to find work when you have a combined degree in Computing with Business with limited work experience. It is very tough going trying to find work and employers won't even reply back to you.
> 
> At the moment I am studying a home distance learning course in IT Support Professional and Database Admin, which I should be completed at the end of the year. Once I've completed both of these courses I hope to have enough qualifications in IT, which will allow me to be more employable. IT is the career I want to pursue.
> 
> ...


Any information Jen will be much appreciated.
hello,
sorry never been to VANCOUVER but have been told its beautiful. its also meant to be more expensive then ontario etc but the wages reflect this. I would imagine IT jobs are everywhere so you should be okay. If you can go out for a holiday first then perhaps that might be a good option. However this could end up just being a holiday mode depending how long you go for. Settling in anywhere can take time and only you will know how you will cope with it. Friends and family left behind can make or break certain people however committed they think they are.
you should go on the canadian government job site and search vancouver to see what vacancies there are. it will also give you salary etc. Do some research on Vancouver etc.
Its a big decision and only you can decide.
any more questions just ask. sorry Icant be more helpful.


----------

